# Clutch Replacement



## johnfin (Jun 9, 2013)

Any one here ever replace a clutch on their GTO by themselves. I did one on a 2002 transam (same driveline) and was told it could not be done up on 4 ramps but it was not a problem. Need to know if there are any tips or tricks to this procedure.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I've had my trans out many times. I jack the car up as high as I can get it and put my ramps on top of 3 tiered 2x12s to get a few more inches up front. I high recommend getting a Harbor Freight tranny jack. It makes handling the transmission much easier


----------

